# Colorado early season avalanches.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There have been a couple of close calls already. One person injured at Berthoud yesterday. Sounds like he got some fairly serious injuries. . The area where he is rumored to have gotten slid is notorious and a very obvious avalanche hazard. If you know what you are looking for. In fact this area is so dangerous that I haven't put a line through it in over 5 years. This might be the season I do some lines down Rush and Nitro, but it won't be until spring.



> Avalanche Injures 1 On Berthoud Pass
> BERTHOUD PASS, Colo. (CBS4) ―
> 
> One person was injured in an avalanche in the backcountry on Berthoud Pass Tuesday morning...


Avalanche Injures 1 On Berthoud Pass - cbs4denver.com

Another close call near Keystone and Loveland Pass.
Summit County: Skier carried 100 feet in slide near Keystone Summit County Citizens Voice

I can not stress enough on how sucky our snow pack is. The temperature gradient here causes facets to form near the ground surface of the snow pack. Last few pits I dug had about 3 inches of this. A lot less than last year, but it's still a ball bearings layer. Great for stuff to slide on. It wasn't much of a worry as the slab above it was well bridged and there just wasn't a ton of weight on it. That layer is now loaded with all of the recent snow. It's not going to take much to break that slab layer above the depth hoar and take you for a ride. All it probably needs is you for it to rip. 

Still there is lots of fun things to do out there. Stick to lower angle, well anchored terrain. Ride one at a time. Remember that cherry line will still be there tomorrow, the next day, next season. With the way things are setting up, if we keep getting snow, we are going to be able to do the big lines soon enough. Right now we're getting into the killing zone months, so be careful.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

killclimbz, 

Is there a link that shows some of the basics of what to look for when in the backcountry?

Such as the shape/terrain of the mountain (I believe I read that concave areas are prone to slides, etc.), what type of weather can cause slides, etc.?

I live in Michigan so in no way do I actually need this info, but it is very interesting and I'd like to read up on it. 

Thanks


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Turbo here ya go http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/3387-online-avalanche-course.html


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

A book to read that I know Killblimbz has recommended is "Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain" by Bruce Temper. It is a pretty good read that I learned a lot from.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

here is a page of links: Northwest Weather and Avalanche Center (NWAC) — Avalanche Awareness Tutorials | Videos and Tutorials on Avalanches and Snow Safety from NorthWest Avalanche Center... lots of good stuff.

the "textbook" for my Avy 1 class was Snow Sense:Amazon.com: Snow Sense: A Guide to Evaluating Snow Avalanche Hazard (9780964399402): Jill A. Fredston, Doug Fesler: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

it's only $7-8


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the natives have done a good job on recommendations here. Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain is probably my favorite book. Snow Sense is also great.

A lot more resources can be found at Avalanche.org. Links to all the regional centers, education info, and other good stuff.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So the latest update I read about the skier who was caught at Bert yesterday is that he has a broken back. Season done. Hopefully he'll recover.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow thats awful. I read a story from a Denver TV station and it said the skiers injuries were not related to the slide :dunno: It seemed very odd but I guess I just dont know how to read.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More info from Channel 7. 

They are saying it was a snowboarder. Swept over the West Side cliffs. 

I heard there was another incident at the bottom of the North Chutes on Russell. A couple of skiers triggered the avalanche from below. They got out ok, but lost a couple of poles. I guess they plan to find them in the spring. 

Be smart out there.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

No surprise with the Bert slide. Snow has been piling up there quite a bit in the past few days.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not to mention the wind. It's been whipping! Lots of snow + lots of wind... doesn't take a genius to figure out what happens next.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I just read an article about that snowboarder.. Avalanches.. scary stuff. Glad we don't really have to worry about them here in the east. Deff gunna look into some training before living/riding out west next season. Here it is.. his photos are nuts. 

"*How to Survive An Avalanche*
by steve casimiro on November 18, 2010 










*Don’t get in one.*
Despite the new wave of avalanche backpacks with inflatable airbags, the prevalence of helmets, and increased knowledge and use of tools like probes and transceivers, the only guaranteed way to survive an avalanche is to stay out of one. That means learning how, where, and why snow slides occur and, equally important, developing prudent judgment.

It’s early season and snow people are jonesing to stir up the fluff, but let’s not forget that the hazards of midwinter can be just as big in November, when the snowpack is shallower and likely less bonded to the ground. Yesterday, 24-year-old Kevin Bransfield was snowboarding on Berthoud Pass in Colorado when he set off a slide that carried him over a cliff, injuring his back. The conditions were prime for avalanches — lots of wind and snowfall up to five inches per hour. Neither Bransfield nor his riding companion carried avalanche safety gear.

Seriously, dude? You live in Colorado and don’t know enough to carry shovel, probes, and transceiver? 

Bransfield is spot-on the most likely type of person to get caught. Early 20s. Male. More enthusiasm than backcountry knowledge or judgment. Let’s hope his injury isn’t serious or permanent; nobody should have to pay for their excess of stoke with something like that.

These photos were shot by Garrett Grove last season at Mt. Baker, when a big storm with heavy winds created a slab up to 18 inches deep. We ran the pics last season right after these slides occurred, but Garrett emailed a few days ago about rerunning them as a public service. After Kevin Bransfield’s incident, it seems important to do so.

So, be careful out there, people. Remember these photos and the potential consequences when you’re out in the field making decisions. Cause there’s only one way to be sure you’ll survive an avalanche.

See more of Garrett Grove’s avalanche pictures at his blog.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are other, less common ways to survive an avalanche:

1. *Be Superman* - If you were born on Krypton, then you can use the power of flight, super-strength and your heat vision to escape from the tons of snow trying to bury you alive. However, it might make more sense to use your ice-breath to solidify the snow-pack so that no avalanche happens in the first place

2.*Be Iceman* - If you are a mutant with the power to turn yourself into ice then getting trapped under a smothering column of snow should be like going for a swim at the beach. Just wade your way to the top of the slide and freeze yourself another ice-board so you can keep riding.

3.*Be a zombie or a vampire* - If you're already dead (or un-dead), then there's no way an avalanche can kill you. It might break all of your bones and bury you for a few days, though... so remember to carry that beacon (and some crutches)!

4.*Ride a hoverboard* - Hoverboards don't cut into the snow, so they don't cause avalanches. Just don't press your luck by yodeling or playing your flugalhorn on your way down.

5. *Tether yourself to a helicopter* - It might be a little expensive and slightly dangerous... but if you hire a helicopter to shadow you while you ride down the hill then you can tie yourself to the chopper runners and have it lift you off into safety if an avalanche is triggered. The Navy and the Coast Guard do it all the time, right?

6. *Master teleportation* - Self explanatory. Just zap yourself (and your clothes and gear as well, preferably) to safety when the slide starts

7. *Become a Mage-level Wizard* - with +10 mana. Cast a spell on the mountain to not break your ribs and suffocate you with thousands of pounds of snow. Easy as pie.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And following Tarzanman's stellar advice...:laugh:

CAIC is up and running for the season. They provide daily avalanche reports for the state. I check it every day during the work week and call up the hot line while I am driving up to hit the bc. It gives an overall snapshot on what the snow pack is doing.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

*Sad Reminder that no matter your experience avalanches are dangerous*

Sad news today out of Wolf Creek.


A ski patroller was killed at Wolf Creek Ski Area before opening on Monday 11/22 while conducting avalanche hazard reduction. Our thoughts and condolences to his family, friends, colleagues, and community.
Since 1950, avalanches have killed 19 ski patrollers in the US. Eight of those fatalities occurred in Colorado:

April 8, 1993. Mt Crested Butte
March 31, 1984. Aspen Highlands
December 18. 1983. Copper Mountain
March 31, 1981. Snowmass
November 23, 1974. Arapahoe Basin
November 27, 1967. Arapahoe Basin
 
CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Any updates to the overall condition of the slopes? I saw where there was a death last weekend. Is this turning out to be a particularly bad year for backcountry or just par for the course in Nov-Dec?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a bit early for two deaths and the fact that they were both ski patrollers is very weird. 

As far as the snow pack in Colorado goes. The snow pack here is the most unstable and therefore the most dangerous in North America. That's par for the course. That is why I can't stress enough that you absolutely need to have avy knowledge and the brains to use it around here. The snow is super twitchy, what was safe one day can kill you the next. You need to know how to read the warning signs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, if it dumps like they're saying over the next several days, there's gonna be some epic slides going on!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Things are definitely getting super sketch out there quickly. I was at Vail Pass on Saturday. Probably the best day I have had back there conditions wise. Super low (4% maybe less?) moisture content snow. About two feet of it. Great for all the mushroom hucking back there. As the day went on the storm started to snow heavier. By the time we hiked out in the evening my gear outwear and all was covered in ice. Now I've heard it rained on the pass for a bit making for a nasty rain crust. On top of that heavier snow is falling so we have an upside down cake so to speak. Shit is going to be dangerous for the next week or so. Even after the snow subsides. Stay out of open slopes. Play below tree line in well forested or low angle spots. Keep in mind of open slopes above the trees. Hangfire could get ya. I know my plans for bc riding the next few days have changed completely. 

Hopefully we get through the next few days without any accidents or deaths.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a heads up to all you BC riders here in Colorado. Please be smart out there. Remember know the signs and that you can always ride another day.

Avalanche Danger Could Be Worst In Colo. History CBS Denver – News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and the Best of Denver


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Just a heads up to all you BC riders here in Colorado. Please be smart out there. Remember know the signs and that you can always ride another day.
> 
> Avalanche Danger Could Be Worst In Colo. History CBS Denver – News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and the Best of Denver


I don't doubt it.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/34729-huge-slide.html#post347276

Either way, that's a HORRIBLE article.

"Skiers who don’t want to pay for a lift ticket like to go to Loveland Pass and hitchhike for runs. It’s typically safe to ski there, but not right now."

Great, please encourage the dipshits... SMH


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I found that part might encourage the cattle to get caught in a good old fashion snow stampede as well.


----------

